# Concordància del participi passat de verbs seguits d'infinitiu (l'ha feta sentir/l'he sentida parlar)



## gvergara

Hola:

Em pregunto si és comú fer la concordància del participi passat de verbs seguits d'infinitius.

_L'autobiografia d'Isadora Duncan, si bé li ha interessat, no *l'*ha fet*a* sentir a la pell de la famosa ballarina.
_*De "Estiu a Pineda" de Vicenç Riera i Llorca*

_La meva amiga diu que parla francès molt bé, però mai no *l'*he sentid*a* parlar en aquesta llengua.
_
Gràcies de bestreta,
Gonzal·lo


----------



## loqu

Pel que fa a la meua experiència personal, a València és més comú fer la concordança que no fer-la.

A Catalunya no l'he sentida tan sovint, però potser els usuaris catalans en podran dir una altra cosa.


----------



## Elessar

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Em pregunto si és comú fer la concord*ança* del participi passat de verbs seguits d'infinitius.
> 
> _L'autobiografia d'Isadora Duncan, si bé li ha interessat, no *l'*ha fet*a* sentir a la pell de la famosa ballarina.
> _*De "Estiu a Pineda" de Vicenç Riera i Llorca*
> 
> _La meva amiga diu que parla francès molt bé, però mai no *l'*he sentid*a* parlar en aquesta llengua.
> _
> Gràcies de bestreta,
> Gonzal·lo



Sí, eixa concordança és molt comuna en valencià. Si bé no és obligatori fer-la. En altres varietats del català crec que no s'usa. 

Et copie una informació:

El participi dels verbs composts concorda en gènere i nombre amb els pronoms acusatius de tercera persona _lo_, _la_, _los_, _les_: 
_Encara no l'he vista_ (la teua germana)
_No me les he menjades jo_ (les taronges)

Font:_ Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana_ (pàgina 180)


----------



## Dymn

A Catalunya sí que es fa, tot i que potser entre generacions joves s'està perdent, de fet, jo mateix de forma natural de vegades la faig i d'altres no.

I no hi té res a veure l'infinitiu, la concordança succeeix en oracions amb verb compost amb participi i complement directe substituït pronominalment.

Aquí tens dos enllaços que ho expliquen prou bé:
http://salc.upf.edu/gl/salc/3/32/324/3241/324115/tms15058.htm
http://www.ub.edu/criteris-cub/criteri.php?id=1159

Obligatori o no, no ho sé, però jo et recomano que la facis.


----------



## merquiades

Fa temps he obert aquest fil sobre la concordança del participi passat amb complements directes.   Sembla que la concordança és molt més freqüent si el complement és feminí que no plural.


----------



## gvergara

merquiades said:


> Fa temps he obert aquest fil sobre la concordança del participi passat amb complements directes.   Sembla que la concordança és molt més freqüent si el complement és feminí que no plural.


Gràcies a tots. Crec que jo personalment també vaig obrir un fil fa alguns anys al voltant d'aquest assumpte, però el que encara no sabia era com funcionen en català els verbs seguits d'infinitiu. En francès, llengua en la qual la concordància no és optativa, sinó obligatòria als temps simples d'un verb, aquests casos de verbs seguits d'infinitiu són considerats amb més cura i pertant la seva aplicació és molt més limitada.


----------



## merquiades

Segons la gramàtica valenciana:  "La concordança també es dóna en aquells casos en què el temps compost va seguit d'un infinitiu i el pronom s'anteposa al conjunt verbal, amb independència que el pronom siga un complement de l'infinitiu o no: No les he sentides entrar. No l'ha deguda conéixer. No les hem pogudes comentar."   Aquest article és força interessant.  Sembla que la concordança està desapareixent degut a l'influència del castellà.


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> No les he sentides entrar. No l'ha deguda conéixer. No les hem pogudes comentar."   [...].  Sembla que la concordança està desapareixent degut a l'influència del castellà.




Aquests exemples també es donen en català central, tot i que certament s'està perdent aquesta concordança. La podeu sentir en el parlar curós dels presentadors dels telenotícies de TV3, per exemple.


----------

